# July kings



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Are kings generally still around in July - just booked a trip down to the area, arriving july 12. Although my primary focus will be looking to fly fish elsewhere in the area, I'm bringing along a spinning rod in hopes of nabbing a king off one of the piers down there (also wouldn't mind a few bonitas/FAs)


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Hit or miss, but last year was very good for kings during that time. Plenty of tarpon as well.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that info - looking forward to getting down there


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

so how are the tarpon around June 22-30? Are they around the Massachusetts? any certain time of day?


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Kenn said:


> so how are the tarpon around June 22-30? Are they around the Massachusetts? any certain time of day?


Tarpon don't really make it up here except as rare strays (and anytime you do hear of them, they're usually caught up in some fish traps somewhere along the cape)...

Regarding fish we do share in common with down there, we get spanish macks and false albacore (but in short seasons up here - very late summer into early fall), bluefish....I have caught king macks, but small ones under ten pounds in Buzzards Bay...but they only come around every few years or so. Also just on rare occasion, we get a cobia run...and last year someone caught a 50"+ redfish down in Rhode Island...fortunately for that angler, because there is almost no fishery for them, there are no regs (any state that I know of that has a reliable fishery of redfish have similar slot size limits as you do down in FL)

Two years ago, we had a manatee up this way...the biologist believe it died due to the colder water (although they never found it, and thus area only speculating)

I guess you folks do see a few stripers (in the right areas)...that's the 'bread and butter' fish of our region (at least in terms of saltwater)


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

PS - I once caught a ladyfish down at Sekonnet Pt in Rhode Island...it has a different feel or ambiance when you catch them where they're _not_ common...LOL


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

albacized said:


> PS - I once caught a ladyfish down at Sekonnet Pt in Rhode Island...it has a different feel or ambiance when you catch them where they're _not_ common...LOL


Dude is talking about a wreck down here in florida not the state sorry man.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

J0nesi said:


> Dude is talking about a wreck down here in florida not the state sorry man.


My bad - sorry (I was kinda wondering how he knew I was from MA...LOL)


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenn said:


> so how are the tarpon around June 22-30? Are they around the Massachusetts? any certain time of day?


The tarpon will migrage from east to west usually within 100-500 yards from shore. Typically you will not see them at the mass. They will start showing up in numbers around the end of june. We have already seen a few. I fish the piers for tarpon each summer.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks, I was hoping to jave a school or two pass us the week of Jun 22 - 30 on the Massachusets reef. It would be fun to hang into one.


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> The tarpon will migrage from east to west usually within 100-500 yards from shore. Typically you will not see them at the mass. They will start showing up in numbers around the end of june. We have already seen a few. I fish the piers for tarpon each summer.


How are you fishing for them from the pier? Any special technique?


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

So not typically at the Massachusetts, is that because they are closer in to shore?


----------

